# Pop ups!



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Is it me or does there seem to be more pop ups than ever on this forum now.....I don't want to win a Mini Cooper!!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I've had that one about 10 times in the last 10 mins :roll:


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah and a Freeserve one in the top right hand corner of the screen..pain in the butt!


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I am getting the pop-up every 20 secs!!

This is the worst one yet - my task bar just becomes loaded with these things. I've never seen a pop-up that replicates itself so fast.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Is it me or does there seem to be more pop ups than ever on this forum now


very annoying


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Try any of these to stop them:

http://www.google.com/search?q=popup+ki ... 8&oe=utf-8

Or better still, ditch your crappy insecure browser and use a proper one:

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## Dez (Mar 1, 2004)

One thing to say yo you all, Mozilla Firefox. It is quite simply the best browser ever, especially when you install a few of the extensions such as Tab Browser Extensions. Comes with a pop-up blocker built-in, and the tabbed browsing is an absolute dream.



-----
Edit: Damn, beaten to it by scavenger!!! :lol:


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for comments,* but *why should I/we have to change our browsers?? don't get pop up's on any other site!
This never happened before the forum was relocated!
JRV


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I notice that the moderators are keeping suspiciously quiet about this. Maybe this was how the upgrade was funded :wink:

Seriously though - it's worse than ever. Please do something.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The situation with pop-up adverts is as it has always been - Jae, when he knows about them, will delete them from the list of adverts. This is a long process as for some reason the system for deleteing them is very long winded. :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jrv said:


> Thanks for comments,* but *why should I/we have to change our browsers?? don't get pop up's on any other site!


Because internet explorer's rubbish. There's many other reasons why you you should change your browser. Lack of adverts is the most important one though. Mozilla & Mozilla firebird (which is mozilla without the news reader, editor or IRC client) allow plugins, in a similar manner to the google toolbar on ie (which is also available on mozilla). Some that I use are:
adblock - Don't get any adverts. None whatsoever. No annoying flashing gifs either. And you can choose to either not download them at all, or download and not display (so the site still gets its revenue)
flashblock. - Don't ever see flash animations unless I choose to.

Plus you get tabbed browsing, which you'll never want to live without once you've been there.
www.mozilla.org

Can we make this an FAQ? We get so many popup related posts nowadays. I'll be happy to write a mozilla/firebird FAQ, if somebody else wants to do google toolbar one.


----------

